# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  Necesito Practicas Pre Profesionales Ing. Agronomo

## MijhielCubas

Buenas con todos, soy estudiante de Ing. Agronoma de la Universidad Cesar Vallejo. Y estoy buscando practicas pre profesionales agradecería su ayuda si tienen alguna recomendación adjunto mi C.V.
GraciasTemas similares: Artículo: Autorizan a Senati y APPCacao a certificar competencias profesionales CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS ENFOCADO EN GLOBALG.A.P. IFA,  VERSIÓN 4.0 PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS + GRASP (EVALUACIÓN DE PRACTICAS SOCIALES). DÍAS 29, 30 Y 31 DE MAYO DE 2012. Turbas y Substratos   profesionales Turbas y Substratos   profesionales Turbas y Substratos   profesionales

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Marvin...como vez el panorama actual de la agricultura en el norte bajo la perspectiva climática actual ?

----------

